# Just been accepted :)



## MrsBarny (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Ladies,
I have been accepted onto the egg share programme at Nurture in Nottingham, just been and had a gazillion blood tests today and now I'm sitting here trying to fill in my forms writing about why I want to donate is easy, I want to help a couple like my husband and I who have had the heartache of not being able to complete their family and if I can help a couple achieve their dream that fills me with so much warmth inside  but to write my good will message and about myself I have no idea what to write.

I'm waiting for my match now and then hopefully we can start our journey. 
How have u all found your journeys and waiting times with doing this?

Xxx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Good luck with it all mrsbarney, we are just waiting for GP letter and hubbies bloods before we can be matched exciting!


----------

